# Ozlowriders Bike Build Up



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

Just started my frame it will take time but i will keep postin on this topic wid new pictures


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

r u gonna do a tank like TonyO :dunno:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

close too, more like tha cremator bike, i dont know if im goin to have a step up in it but yea


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

cool uffin: hope it turns out like u want it :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

will it be hollow or are you gonna weld bars to support the sides since it comes out wide


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

well whats on it now is just somethin i can use as a mold and i will have a figerglass tank, it will have a couple of support bars but it wont need many


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

another pic


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG an australian cremator i never thought i would see the day. Good Luck dude


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i have soem info on making that kinda tank in one of my mags...ill take a pic tomorrow and post it up...it will probly help


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like paper mache'. :0


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think its just a template, to see how it would look.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea i made a quick template out of card board and then i am usin paper mache' to made like a basic shape i want, the i will cut it in half and take a fiberglass mold of it and i will do that to all parts on the bike


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I know...I was just fuckin around.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

ok. heres anther pic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 15 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Looks like paper mache'.  :0
> [snapback]2854291[/snapback]​*


that's what i was thinking


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

are u gonna make it chrome like the rest of ur bike?
or is that all gonna change


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

the whole bike is gonna change... underneath the tank i am goin to make it go fat from the bottom and become skinny near the crank and then... ill just draw a pick and post it


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

awesome cant wait to see this done make sure u get a real nice paintjob!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hmmm...maybe i should get a frame and put my glass'n skills to work....


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

im gonna get it kandy apple red but i dont want it to look to much like Cremator, even thou i love that bike


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey 2morrow for sure its 1 am right now and i just got home from work...butr ill do it 2morrow morning ....just bring the topic to the top so i can check it 2morrow so i wont forget


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

Heres some more work pretty much finished the paper mashe' so i just gotta put more glue on it and let it dry then cut it down the center and then make a figer glass mold for it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh well the way in my mag is u use metal with metal rods and sheets of metal with welding


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea not a good welder on metal work person, but can do all the fiber glassing and resin stuff


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres a little design, a quick one


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup: i like tha idea of puttin a mirror into tha tank uffin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea its goin to be resessed into it, i recon it will be the best part of the frame, something different, i havent seen a mirror on a bike yet... does anyone know of one


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

ive never seen one :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

well....my mom threw it out!!!! damn it....well basicly he used little metal rods for the edges and then welded the metal plates to the rods.....


the rods will act like a skeleton kinda


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

sounds alrite, if this one doent turn out ill just do a metal one


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

damnit I had the idea to put a mirror in a tank, only I was gonna shape the same as the tank


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

I-Beam i dont understand "damnit I had the idea to put a mirror in a tank, only I was gonna shape the same as the tank" what you mean how were u gonna design it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 16 2005, 01:11 AM
> *yea its goin to be resessed into it, i recon it will be the best part of the frame, something different, i havent seen a mirror on a bike yet... does anyone know of one
> [snapback]2857179[/snapback]​*



Its been done. One our members did it to there tank and there was a bike call Stright Clowning in LRB that had the same thing.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 16 2005, 01:09 PM
> *well....my mom threw it out!!!! damn it....well basicly he used little metal rods for the edges and then welded the metal plates to the rods.....
> the rods will act like a skeleton kinda
> [snapback]2858615[/snapback]​*


you could do something like that with fiberglass....only make your frame work so it looks like a ribcage, then stretch some grill cloth over it and glass it...it'll have ribs!!


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think you need to weld anything to the frame since you are not cutting anything structural on the frame. All you are doing is really "gluing" the fiberglass to the frame with the resin. I would just make the mold and do you fiberglass, grind or remove the chrome where you are going to fiberglass and thats it.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea thats the idea, i dont think i wanna do any welding, my dad has been fiber glassin for 10 years or so so yea it makes it easier


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright dude here are some spy pictures of my frame when it was being made back in da day.

All sheet metal, welds, and bondo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

End result


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

nice :scrutinize:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2005, 05:45 PM
> *Alright dude here are some spy pictures of my frame when it was being made back in da day.
> 
> All sheet metal, welds, and bondo
> [snapback]2861595[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

can someone please draw a couple of designs on ms paint under neath the tank i need an idea.... and some ideas for forks as well i like the ones in the bottem pic


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

do u have a bigger pic of that bottom one


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 16 2005, 10:32 PM
> *I-Beam i dont understand "damnit I had the idea to put a mirror in a tank, only I was gonna shape the same as the tank" what you mean how were u gonna design it
> [snapback]2860783[/snapback]​*


hard to explain & I'm to lazy to make pics but what I meant was you know how a normal tank looks take that same shape make it a little smaller and stick the tank on both sides


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: looks nice uffin:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

i understand what u mean i-beam :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i think i understand now, i just red ya post 10 tmes


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

im gonna do the back skirt thingy like this trike, just fill it in all the way across... what ya think, any other ideas for a skirt post a pic


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

what about like this :dunno: i did it in MS Paint :biggrin:

[attachmentid=129220]


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i gotta design somethin to go wid the tank


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

nice smooth curves


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea if u do that back skirt up like that make sure ur tires still gonna fit in there......unless urs is gonna b a trike im not sure....good luck though


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

PROJECT CANCELLED


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

sorry my friend just wrote that...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 20 2005, 02:54 AM
> *im gonna do the back skirt thingy like this trike, just fill it in all the way across... what ya think, any other ideas for a skirt post a pic
> [snapback]2875754[/snapback]​*


thats my old clubs bike it belongs to the pres. son


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i found a pic that looks like my tank


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

what do u think looks better, flat tank or triangular sort a shape, i value your opinion :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 21 2005, 05:29 AM
> *i found a pic that looks like my tank
> [snapback]2878726[/snapback]​*


yeah I think the owner of that trike used to post up in here last year. He said he built that back in like 93 or 95.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That pentagon shaped type of tank looks much better, gives it more curves. The flat top one is kinda plain to me


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

isnt yours a flat top


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 21 2005, 05:52 AM
> *isnt yours a flat top
> [snapback]2878871[/snapback]​*


Yeah mine's a flat top but its not a square, its kinda angled and stepped up a bit. If its just a rectangle shape then ya need that angle coming up from the top to give it more of a shape.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

ok


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

FLAT TOP uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Flat top only if you give it more of an angle. don't have it too squared off.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

pentagon1


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

here some recent pics... the back skirt is goin to be resessed just to give it a bit more shadow lines, oh and there just rough designs


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

the bottom section of the guard will be cut away and im doin guards aswell.... slowly gettin there


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like the swirl thing on the lower support bar coming up from the crank housing :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Is it too late to go back and step out the Swirl thing and tank like this? 

I like the stepped out look. 

See this is what I meant. If you got a flat top tank you gotta put more angles on it and maybe step it out a little to give it a distintive look


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

its to late to go back and step out the tank coz i did more work to it already... i can step down the swirl thing but will it look good and where abouts do i start the step down part... oh and here is the back skirt i want filled all the way across and recessed out or in.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

maybe make it less oval so doesnt come so close to the tank


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea that was just a quick template, but yea ill get the right shape soon


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea i think more time on the swirly part

and it might make it easier if the back skirt and swirl is seprate pieces...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

its gonna be mostly all fiberglass so it wont make a real difference


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 27 2005, 12:27 AM
> *its gonna be mostly all fiberglass so it wont make a real difference
> [snapback]2910092[/snapback]​*


I watched the episode of American Chopper where they were workin on the Lance Armstrong bike and tried workin with the liquid fiberglass. Dude that was crap! It really sucked ass. It wasn't meant to be used like what they tried to use it for


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 26 2005, 06:53 PM
> *yea i think more time on the swirly part
> 
> and it might make it easier if the back skirt and swirl is seprate pieces...
> [snapback]2908960[/snapback]​*


Definately. You can make them separate then use bondo to kind of blend it all together like you have it in the template.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

did some work today on the tempalate then i wasnt realy happy so i cut it up and did it again so yea heres some pics, the last one is the most recent and sorta what i want


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

did some work today on the tempalate then i wasnt realy happy so i cut it up and did it again so yea heres some pics, the second last one is the most recent and sorta what i want


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

fucking sweeeet bro!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like it, how'd you get the design of the bike with the cardboard though? i need to start doing something like that soon


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

the back skirt now is gonna be raised, youll understand in the pic

noe_from_texas i just traced the bike onto the cardboard and just kept re measuring shit


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn Homie that shit looks good. I like the idea of raising the skirts to match the 3d tank. I also like the way you used the cardboard frame. that will cut cost of cutting metal and not use it cuz it wasn't what you wanted.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres some more pics just doin the back skirt as we speak ill go ova it in plaster tomorrow so then my dad can make a mold soon of the left side


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: lookin good uffin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres some more pics tell me what ya think i need some more ideas


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

thats fukin awesome man cant wait till its finished an u come down for the shows


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

maaaan that is comin along sooooo nicely keep up the good work!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

man that looks hella tight, i cant wait to see it finished


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you should consider using heated automotive modeling clay. you could whip out some wicked shapes in no time with it, then after you shape it and smooth it, you can brush the mold directly on. 

you gonna mold it in two parts and then glass the two halves together?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn homie thats lookin good :0 keep up tha great work uffin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice looks amazing....just incase u werent considering this u might wanna cut a part so u can hook up the coaster break or make a tab...i never did so im gonna have to try n hook it up to my sissy bar.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

so when are you actually making the frame?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Mar 30 2005, 12:20 PM
> *so when are you actually making the frame?
> [snapback]2928753[/snapback]​*


from the looks of it..i'd say he's making all of this, then he'll make a mold of it. and THEN the frame will be cast from the mold.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

well duh


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks real good


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea i just gotta make both left and right sides and the middle section then i will make a mold for all of it

the clay is an alright idea aswell


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 30 2005, 03:48 PM
> *yea i just gotta make both left and right sides and the middle section then i will make a mold for all of it
> 
> the clay is an alright idea aswell
> [snapback]2930041[/snapback]​*


yea, i just watched foose and five axis on tv do the clay shit to that xlr....you can use the same methods on your bike for sure


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres some more pics, its gonna be bout 2 months till its done, sorry bout the wait but yea shit happens.


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

do u have to make a whole new side for the other side or can u just reverse the one u done now?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i have to make a whole new side


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 6 2005, 03:38 PM
> *heres some more pics, its gonna be bout 2 months till its done, sorry bout the wait but yea shit happens.
> [snapback]2960757[/snapback]​*


I like how you squared off the rear bars too. Never seen that before, awesome mods :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea that was my dads idea


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Are you going to raise the part in front of the crank housing, I see you have a design there but what are you doing with it.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea im just gonna sort a raise it not like the design drawn on ill just make it curve sota


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

done some more stuff today, the left side s now complete...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

done some more stuff today, the left side s now complete...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

done some more stuff today, the left side s now complete...


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks good...u still got some parts to smooth out thtough and fill in those deep scratches right?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

here is the mold so i can make hundreds of the same bike


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

good job man...now you can gel coat it when you make the new part and have it be smooth as butter!!


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

the left side is now in the mold


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres some more pics i forgot to post em in the last post.... this shit makes me itchy :around:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

its out of the mold, just gotta sand it


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

looking very cool man, awesome idea with the mold...now just for the other side...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you can make one out of chocolate now!!


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

hahah good idea, that would be a good display for shows...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

its a sheep in wolfs clothing


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm chocolate lowrider....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks good...im glad u didnt put a eball or skull on that spot...i thought it would b to over done...but it came out well!...

how r u gonna stick it to the frame?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

you could do some whacky swirl paint designs by mixing different colours of resin into the mold


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Apr 17 2005, 11:42 AM
> *you could do some whacky swirl paint designs by mixing different colours of resin into the mold
> [snapback]3010055[/snapback]​*


gel coat not resin


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

ah k.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

sanded it now and it looks good, already started theother side its gonna be pretty much identical except a hole or somethin in the back fin for the chain...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

more sanding


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so are you leaving the original frame inside of it?? or are you just going to glass the two halves together?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea im keeping the metal frame inside it, its not goin to be to heavy, fiberglass is heaps light


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

man thats too cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

no all i need to know is what color to paint it


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

nice work man cant wait till its finished


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

...bump...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i got an air cylinder today for it, ill post up a pic as soon as i find the camera, the air cylinder is just a muck around one i want to see how they work and shit. it was $6 on ebay


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

HW MUCH WAS SHIPING
?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

$3


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

nice


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks mean! 
Send me one of your mouldes hahah :biggrin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

one day... i will sell em to people in about a year


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres some more pics... :0


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

my first opinion was "too wide"....and i still have a niggling that it's a lil wide, but i think i'm also imagining it jus a lil.

looks good none the less, can't wait for paint.

sounds bad, but i tend to go past the looks of bikes before paint :$ iono, paint makes it for me. but since u on the right path, i know u gonna have the right paint, and make it real nice.

keep me posted man the way u do, otherwise i'll forget, lol


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

those pictures make it look wider then it realy is.... its just the angles ya see it from, yea the paint will make it, HOK silver orion base with kandy cobolt blue with silver flake


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah, i looked at the fork tube and got the size of that and it ain't that wide after all (unless u got tree stumps for legs).

nice choice for color man, should look the goods


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

no one every replys anymore


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

yo man thats a sweet bike cant wait to see it finished


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE SHIT :0











jp looks good take some pics of tha back of it uffin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

ok


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres some more pics
:0


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

what are you gonna do about the back? is there gonna be another section moulded in?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

dont forget to make a hole for the change to pass through!


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea there will be a section for the back.. and the chain hole wiill be cut soon, dont worry


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup: what r u gonna use to keep it togather uffin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

just gonna have some join, im not sure my dad does alll the work., but when it is joined it will have bondo to cover the cracks


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dayum that frame is nuts! I cant wait to see it assembled. Do you have any plans for parts yet? You gotta get custom parts for it, that store bought stuff wont cut on a frame as killer as that.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea im slowly gonna get custom parts, sissybar, handlebars, and forks, and the rest i will probably get ingraved


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

*WHIPS* get a move on
















nah man j/p lookin good


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres the color im gonna have, its $45 a liter, i dont knwo if thats expensive in america but thats pretty cheap here.


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

niice man, should look sweet.

where u gettin the paint from? the price ain't too bad...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

ebay, from queensland


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

new pics :0


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

Sweet :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Its looks freking awesome man great work.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice now its starting to come together!


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Are you going to mold the fender into the frame, also have to thought about making the fender bigger, have it come down the side of the tire. I think it would give it more of a streamline look, you could even mold a shell pattern like you have on the skirt into the fender.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

where will the chain go *****?


----------



## Stanislaus (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome+Apr 27 2005, 06:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stanislaus_@Apr 27 2005, 01:42 PM
> *read...
> [snapback]3060883[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 27 2005, 12:07 PM
> *where will the chain go *****?
> [snapback]3059765[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

nah the fender isnt gonna be molded into the frame, i dont like the look of that...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

some more pics...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good uffin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

yer nice


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

for the fenders is it jus sheet metal? and then welded + bondo?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

fenders will look awesome man


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

nah the fenders are fiberglass on the sides, i will also make a mold for them


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

shit look sik cant wait to see it finished


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

either can i


----------



## Stanislaus (Mar 16, 2005)

I think this is going to be an awsome bike! and the color is sick, i like it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

still not to sure on the paint i dont know what color


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

still not sure on a color, i was now thinking a blue. the wheel looks massive in that pic, and the guard also looks to high


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks perfect!


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

wen this is done, would this go good against american bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 28 2005, 06:16 PM
> *wen this is done, would this go good against american bikes
> [snapback]3069161[/snapback]​*


yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres the air cylinder i got off ebay for $6, i cant realy be bothereed to get the mounting block off yet...


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

i thought u were buying them off SMC? or did u, as they advertised on ebay?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

that is hella tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

maaan that is sooo awesome!!!
 you are gonna kick aaasss at all the shows in australia!!!


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i beta hope i win atleast 1 trophey then i mite put it up for sale


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

why would you sell it???


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

to buy a car, i need to get a car in January


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres the guards in gel coat ready to make a mold for them, the guards now have a bigger ducktail in it now, formed it out of plastacine.

Also a pic of a frame i painted today for a friend, it was a rush rush job


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

fenders r lookin Sweet


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah man, they comin along nicely, keep it up


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

iv finished the mold for the back fender now, pics coming soon


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

haha nice g


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

will i have trouble putting a trike kit on this frame


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

will i e able to still have a trike kit on my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't think so, i could be wrong though


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 15 2005, 05:37 PM
> *im gonna get it kandy apple red but i dont want it to look to much like Cremator, even thou i love that bike
> [snapback]2855078[/snapback]​*


saw it last month at dukes


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i think ud b able to get a kit on there but not with that fender on


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

when the bike is completed. how much do u think u would get for it? if u sell it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 6 2005, 09:35 PM
> *saw it last month at dukes
> [snapback]3107278[/snapback]​*


cutlass swangin is the owner of Cremator, he comes in here every once in a while


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@May 7 2005, 10:22 PM
> *when the bike is completed. how much do u think u would get for it? if u sell it
> [snapback]3108113[/snapback]​*


how much do u recon i would get for it


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i give it bout 1 week till the frame is done now


----------



## South_Hill_Rider (May 4, 2005)

That look sweet man :thumbsup: 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres the other side in gel coat, should be done by sunday


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

here is the back guard too


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

Lookin Good


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

smart thing that u didnt join it straight onto the frame cuz then u wouldnthave been able to doa trike


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

not sure if i wanna do a trike now


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 13 2005, 06:58 PM
> *not sure if i wanna do a trike now
> [snapback]3133692[/snapback]​*


hahaha, i said the same thing man.

it'd look tighter if u jus had the 2 wheel motion, the trike kit would detract from the custom frame a lil IMO.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

progress is still goin strong, yesterday at the autosalon and went looking for a painter, and it looks like i got one... new paint from america that changes with heat, for example in the mornin it can be candy red with gold flakes and when it gets warmer it can change into candy green with silver flakes...


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 15 2005, 06:29 PM
> *progress is still goin strong, yesterday at the autosalon and went looking for a painter, and it looks like i got one... new paint from america that changes with heat, for example in the mornin it can be candy red with gold flakes and when it gets warmer it can change into candy green with silver flakes...
> [snapback]3140383[/snapback]​*


omfg!!! how crazy is that? how much did he quote u for ur bike?

and can u get different color changes?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea its $1500 a liter, and they wanna sponser me coz they need and want crazy things to promote there poduct... they can have it any design, say black in the morning and then in the arvo, murals can appear, but they are doing whateva they want and they want it at alot of shows.... the stand for the paint was directly behind 2toxic


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

farrrrrk, i wish i went now!!!!!!

thats sound sweet for u man, hope u get it!!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

if they want to do what they want then make them go cheaper  they will do it for a lower price probly...


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah^^ i'd ask for it for free, since it's what they want, and not what u want, hahaha.

it'd be mad to have like a black frame, with an ice cold lookin mural of hell (for the cool weather) and when it heats up durin the day, it shows a fire and brimstone lookin hell..........


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

well probly not free but offer half what they said and then start bargining.......my sisters boyfriend had a neon and they wanted to put some parts on it and charge him for it but they will install it....so he pretty much said for half of the parts n sutff and they said ok


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

your bike is looking fuckin sweet bro. very original. keep up the good work.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

it is for free i dont have to pay a cent


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

^^dope man, congrats on the score


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea its pretty much definat, i hope it doesnt fall throu i realy need it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice man that sounds awesome...let them put logos all over ur bike n stuff though...can u still rep a club or do u have to go with their name or osmething?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea i can still rep a club, i dont want it so they tell me what to do but yea i still want some imput


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

who sponser u?


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Lookin really good man


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

YOUR SHIT IS KICK ASS! and that flip-flop paint job sounds DOPE! hope it all works out for you. BUT DO NOT PUT A TRIKE KIT ON IT!! that would put all your hard work to shame! leave it with two wheels, man. (just my opinion, but shiiiit, its YOUR bike)

Keep us posted! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

the other side is now out of the mold, but i have to wait 3 hours till i can get the camera, will post pics later on


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

hey MAn r u gonna stayin sidewalk kreations


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

im not sure whats happenin


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

ok dats alrite i just wanted to know thats all


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

got the other side of the frame now, just reliased i cant post pics, coz my other computer is gone gettin fixed and this one doesnt have any of the programs and shit


----------



## YellowDiablo (May 26, 2005)

That's awesome, I just read through the whole thread and now I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice Bike


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

just talked to some guy bout pnuematics and he said there will be enough air if i just wap a massive hose inside the tank, like 6 meters of hose and that will be enough instead of gettin a tank made up


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

ey greg i reckon u should do a mural of posiedon (the greek god of the ocean) on your bike because ur frame looks like the beach with a wave and a shell just mi opinion


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

or a little mermaid frame hahaha nah j/p... :biggrin: 
beach idea would be good....


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea im not sure, i was talking to him the other day bout chrome paint that then changes to gold, that would look sic, but yea im not sure, there pretty much sayin i can have what i want


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

lookin good coming to melbourne for the shows?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That is still a bad ass bike and I am still amazed that it was made out of a mold :around:

Dude do you know how much $$ you can make if you mass produced bike frames like that out of different molds? For real you'd make some serious cash cuz those are some bad ass body mods that you can easily replicate :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea, i mite be selling some copies of my frame to people, love to see what others can do with it... got my air cylinder shit today, but wont be seeing it till sunday, then ill post pics, $145 without the cylinder


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

do u recon i should have a switch for the air cylinders on the frame or seperate


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i think on the frame would b pretty cool and look alot cleaner


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks awesome...what else do u have left to do?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

um gotta wait till tonite and start setting up the air setup, so heapps of hose inside the frame, then have it poke out some where and tie it off, then join it up along the sides then take it to my painter, the pic above is a cap what i am using to cover the seat post clamp coz i couldnt get it off. :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

it looks like the frame needs to b joined


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

wtf


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

just a quick photoshop of an air pressure guage... i will maybe have one but smaller


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

if ur still unsure about the paint, ask the painters who are doin it for u... i would say they have done heaps of cars in their lifetime so they would know what the best look would be for whatever theme or graphics u think up


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres the air setup stuff


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats alotta hose! hows it gonna hook up 2 the forks


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

well the cylinder will be where the spring was and yea thats a bit tricky, im gonna probably get an extended crown and a bigger cylinder, and the hose will be inside the frame, whick will be like a tank and hold the air


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah i understnad it now  cant wait to see it done


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

nice cant wait to see some pics of it on the bike goin up n down


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

go the gauge!!!!! can't wait to see the final outlay


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Jun 4 2005, 09:15 PM
> *heres the air setup stuff
> [snapback]3225198[/snapback]​*


nice, now i understand how it all works


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

your bikes looking great. I got some private stuff to talk about so check you pms oz.


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

whats a air setup.. what will it do to your bike?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Jun 5 2005, 07:42 AM
> *whats a air setup.. what will it do to your bike?
> [snapback]3226358[/snapback]​*


raises and lowers the bike using air


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Jun 6 2005, 12:42 AM
> *whats a air setup.. what will it do to your bike?
> [snapback]3226358[/snapback]​*


he's tryin to start up his own mobile servo, startin with tyrin inflation


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

im gonna get something like this for shows so i dont have to keep pumping it up wid a compressor.


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

sick man, thats what u want.

i ain't juicin mine now, so u don't have competition , nah urs gonna be way more custom than mine.


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

hahah maaan i really want one of those air cyclinder kits! thats like exactly what ive wanted in my bike, so when people look at you, just pop the switch and u go up and down haaahaha


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i just thought this up if u run the pump wen u hit the switch wont the crown hit ur fender????????? :twak:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

depends how big of cylinder and extended crown you have... but yea good point


----------



## retz (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow that bike really taking lowriding in aus to the next level. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea im thinkin a good month and a bit till its done


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

got a new account... i didnt wanna delete all my pictures.  the top hole will have a connector thingy sitting in it and that will be where i will be running the compressor


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i know that gold thing ( pressure relief valve ) looks ugly but yea i need to so it doesnt go over a certain PSI and blow up haha  i got to check if the forks even fit on still


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

looks like a catfish


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

theres all shit around it coz its an edge to glue the other side to it, and yes it looks like a cat fish


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

u couldn't have mounted it elsewhere man?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nah coz it had to be with the air tank, i dont care that much


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

that air tank is tiny


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i know, im either ganna have another small one to ride with and at shwos just bring a big tank


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

it's not gonna last for shit!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

oh well


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

got more parts for the air, will post pics later on


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

im moving the pressure relief valve


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 changed it today, looks better and now you dont see it poking out


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

how u get in to relaease the pressure now man?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

man, thats killin :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

from underneath, it does it its self if there to much pumping into it.. but i can also empty it from the valve where i will be pumping it up


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

sweet man, i can't fuckin wait til it's done. u gotta give me a sneak peek before any1 else when it is


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

brass fittings :thumbsdown:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

lookin sweet as hell man


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

good to see u cleaned it up man


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

will have the frame pretty much ready to glue and join up today, will post pics later on, spending a full day on it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

lookin sweet man and by the way what does ttt mean?
thanks


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt = to the top

i think i've said this before, but it's like postin "bump", "uppin" etc, jus a way to get ur post to the top of the first page so people view it


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

ok thanks man


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin: the back skirt


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

kool man


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

also i am now doin this... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

like the gauge pod man thats a kool idea


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

you should put the switch next to it... and a light as well so it doesnt just look ugly with one gauge hangin out i think it would look nicer with some other things next to it


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

^^^yeah wazza's right, make a band of extras, not jus leave it at a solo


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

looking good...


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

wow that is comeing out real good. i like the guage idea


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

i said recessed man!!! hahaha. nah, that still looks madd man, better than the photoshop pod.


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Wicked man, will have to cruise it up my way one day, get those spokes rollin.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man ur not wasting time eh...looks good!


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

^^the beauty of a long weekend, haha


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea thats the main reason... i just want to get as much done then order in my paint from America


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it has the spring it which looks ugly...


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

thatll look fucken sik once tha airs workin n its dumped :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man im so jealous....that looks sweeeeet!

what kinda parts r going on it?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

where r u hooking ur coaster break to?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

theres no coaster brake yet, as for parts, im goin to relace my rims some fancy way, and then from there slowly get custom parts i think, im low on money, i got to get an extended crown and new air cylinder this week too


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 13 2005, 11:04 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3263856[/snapback]​*


fucken coo


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

omg, lookin fuckin better with every pic man.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, this bike is unbelievably cool. Like nothing ive seen before.


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

AWESOME man i wanna see wat the paint is like now and the bike all finished 100% custom parts


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

maan the paint is gonna set that thing off!!!!!! i say it would look good wit dark reds oranges yellows and blacks


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

now all i need is an idea for a color, im not sure what i want, and i have to pic 2 colors coz its heat changing paint


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

i don't think u could have it as 2 plain colors man, a bike like that deserves special designs


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

it can have a pearl and a candy or 2 pearls or whateva... then i mite be gettin air brushing on it aswell


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah airbrushing would be good man


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

pinstripping... not the fancy kind with all the loops juss the kind that outlines each curve..... i think a dark blue with lighter blues swirls and shit and then do that pin. in gold or silver


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

o yeah if ur replacing the rims will you sell those? if so pm me


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Jun 14 2005, 02:41 AM
> *o yeah if ur replacing the rims will you sell those? if so pm me
> [snapback]3266870[/snapback]​*


he said reLACING man, so i guess no sale


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

o damn


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

this is the kind of tank i want


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

i know basicly every thing about paint now.. i started work at a panel beater/painting cars place..


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 13 2005, 06:18 PM
> *now all i need is an idea for a color, im not sure what i want, and i have to pic 2 colors coz its heat changing paint
> [snapback]3265635[/snapback]​*


black n red :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Jun 15 2005, 07:43 PM
> *i know basicly every thing about paint now.. i started work at a panel beater/painting cars place..
> [snapback]3275318[/snapback]​*


how long u been a pan beater?


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

That bike is insane. Much respect. Paint it, take it to the states and shake shit up!


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2005, 07:56 PM
> *That bike is insane. Much respect. Paint it, take it to the states and shake shit up!
> [snapback]3279999[/snapback]​*


where u from??


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres a little idea im gonna do after the frame is done, its a little red wagon with A-Arms and yea the pictures speak for them selves, but no hydros or air cylinders just like holes to hold bar in it so i can drop it.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jun 16 2005, 04:30 AM
> *where u from??
> [snapback]3280032[/snapback]​*


Hey man, from Kerang NE Vic (3hrs outta Melb), spend a lot of time in Wagga though. Once bike is dialled in will bring it down for a cruise.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

candy lime and candy yellow with a dark blue for the accent colours on pinstriping/ airbrushing


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: yea it looks a little dodgy inside the frame but no one see it haha


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

give it a week and a bit and it will be sealed up and ready to paint, and i got the air cylinder working and everything at 80psi i used it 44 times before it ran out.


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

good to hear man


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

its joined up


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

nice man, joined up, no turning back, lol

sorry, but is the tank not symetrical? jus doesn't look even in that last pic :$


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

agreed^^ but i think its meant to be like that coz of tha airlines?? :dunno:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea thats coz its not finished, i have just spent an hour sanding and getting it inline.... and it sitting on an small angle aswell coz of the guage


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work, can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

i would paint it a nice candy colour


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

make it stand out with a nice candy paint job


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres an update


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

oh and the guard is built into the frame


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

when u say the guard is that suppose to be the fender


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

that bike is looking tight, nice job on it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i mean the fender


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thats what i taught you were meaning


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

picking out my colors tomorrow and i stil dont know what i want


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

u should pick some bright colors and mix it up with some darkers colors and then cover it with some candy that will make it stand out when the sun hits it


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

good luck picking the colors though


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i have too pick heaps of color coz of the paint, heat sensative paint


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

what do you mean by heat sensative paint?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

www.2wiceasnice.com.au small company in australia thats gonna paint my biike, changes with hot or cold tempreture


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

oh shit thats going to be f*cking badass then cant wait to see it painted


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

here are some examples of the paint...


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thats going to look badass


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

whats the retail price on a quart of that paint


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

um i was told $1300 litre australian dollers


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

do you know how much is that in american money


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

not sure, but there will be a company in america that will have this


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

do you know the name of the company


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

i didn't know WTCOLR had handprints, hahaha, musta been a diff temp to these pix

















love the choppers paint


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thats crazy


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

would the bike look weird with no fender braces at the back


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

are you using alsa corp paints?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nah a different company, alsa corp can only do limited color changes, the company im using can have candys, flakes, and pearls


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i rekon it looks good wid nobraces


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

it looks better with no braces


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

yup, if u don't need the braces, don't use em man


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Jun 28 2005, 04:12 PM
> *would the bike look weird with no fender braces at the back
> [snapback]3334433[/snapback]​*


would look weird with them


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

my be having heat strips under the paint, (like rear window demisters) and run it off a battery so i can have a switch to change the paint... :biggrin:


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Jun 30 2005, 10:41 AM
> *my be having heat strips under the paint, (like rear window demisters) and run it off a battery so i can have a switch to change the paint... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3340710[/snapback]​*


OMG, thats a perfect idea, since u can't really show it off if it's freakin cold all day....good thinkin man, hope it works


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

yeh good thinkin man


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

primer and then paint would cover the heat strips wouldnt it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ud see it probly....i primered my bike n little scratches showed


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 30 2005, 08:03 PM
> *primer and then paint would cover the heat strips wouldnt it
> [snapback]3347789[/snapback]​*


you'd probably have to put some filler over them and smooth it out


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

yea i got some little scratches in my bondo, just gonna shoot another coat on it or buy some of that "evercoat metal glaze" that lowrider2NV goes on about all the time


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

should i have 2 fender braces on front or 1....


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

1 i reckon :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

2  :biggrin: i mean this is just an idea but u should of done custom fork braces on the front


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i will soon, i takes money what i dont have right now


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

2 braces on the front and one on the rear


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

you said you have a mold for the frame how much would the how much would it cost just for the fiberglass shell part


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

did you put the fiberglass over the cardboard


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Jul 1 2005, 09:59 AM
> *yea i got some little scratches in my bondo, just gonna shoot another coat on it or buy some of that "evercoat metal glaze" that lowrider2NV goes on about all the time
> [snapback]3349415[/snapback]​*




 damn right


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jul 5 2005, 04:27 AM
> *you said you have a mold for the frame how much would the  how much would it cost just for the fiberglass shell part
> [snapback]3360500[/snapback]​*


i dont think the mold will work again, it was pretty dodgy, if i knew i wanted hundreds of people to have the same frame as me i would of made the fibreglass mold stronger and better design


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jul 5 2005, 04:38 AM
> *did you put the fiberglass over the cardboard
> [snapback]3360566[/snapback]​*


at the start i used carboard for a rough template, te i got some thin ply and cut my paper mash'a in half and put one side of it on each piece of wood, the used bondo to make some more shape to it.... then when the wood template was done i made a mold of that, the you end up with a fibre glasss mold, which u cast a frame out of..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

will my forks hit my tank, i didnt realy think of that


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

they arnt in this pic


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i should of looked, thats it with the spring in thou..... i checked then and it fits alright, just cant do sharp turns


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

like you're really gonna ride it...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

its gonna be a daily rider


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i dont see the use of havin a bike and not riding it


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

daily rider hahahah


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Get another bike to ride. Think of all the time and money you're gonna have in it. Is it worth it to throw it all away if you turn to sharp and mess up the paint. or the bike falls and gets all scratched up. Every bike should be rideable but that doesnt mean you have to ride it.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

get fender braces like these and they'll look good


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jul 6 2005, 02:02 AM
> *Get another bike to ride. Think of all the time and money you're gonna have in it. Is it worth it to throw it all away if you turn to sharp and mess up the paint. or the bike falls and gets all scratched up. Every bike should be rideable but that doesnt mean you have to ride it.
> [snapback]3364478[/snapback]​*


true.... i mite buy another bike to play around on like a bratz bike or somethin, i still got heaps of plans for another bike, girls frame with spinning seat and the seat raise and lowers..to many ideas


----------



## Pi-L (Jul 6, 2005)

do u have new pic ozzy ??

because i really like your frame i cannot wait no more to sees it finish!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

things are pretty slow at the mooment, its gonna be goin to the painters soon thou.


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea progress is going a bit slow, i need to get a chain this week so i can cut the hole and just still go to get a new air cylinder and extended crown, and im also moving in 3 weeks so that makes it a bit harder aswell...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

all packed up.... :uh: moving in about 10 days then i will continue to finish it


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

kol good luckwith ur new house


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowroller33_@Jul 23 2005, 01:26 AM
> *kol good luckwith ur new house
> [snapback]3462796[/snapback]​*


 you mean kol/good/luckwith/ur/new/house/ lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

finaly got my internet back... probably next weekend i hope to finally sand it down a bit more and cut the hole for the chain and set up the air cylinder... and just ride it with no paint till i find a new painter


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

good to see you're back. keep workin on it, its gonna be one fine ass ride for sure. been wondering how it was progressing.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea things just went heaps slow, looks like the painter isnt doin it anymore so that farks me up big time, but i should be able to find someone else...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

here a pic i just took... im heaps bored as you can tell :biggrin: the wheel looks heaps big in this pic


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

welcome back


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks, its good to be back, i went back about 4 pages and had a quick read of everythin i missed


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

are you still getting the sweet paint?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

npe doesnt look like it anymore


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

OWNED


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 heres my 3 bikes/frames


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

ur 20" show frame looks small as... *and dirty*


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

thats a cool lookin trike


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

your dirty


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

heres my ozzie lowrider i've so far


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

and...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres my new part i got today, so now i can just fill the air tank up at any gas station... or other pumps

also almost hit 10,000 views, come on people hit refresh a couple of times... :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin: keep it up there, i wanna see this thing done


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

slowly gettin there


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

TTT dont let this one fall off the first page........this bike could be FK material :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i only hope


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

aerial or no aerial


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

im getting a steering wheel made up this week, i have drawn up thios design, its just like BIGTYME design


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

nice man!!! what are ur ideas for the other parts?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

what parts.... most the other parts, handle bars and sissybar, and fork support bars are just flat twisted with bird cages


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

im really bored


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

if all your air stuff is on the inside how are you gonna refill the tank


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

10,000 Views, 460 Replies, 160 + Days and over 4000 hours


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 29 2005, 07:14 PM~3711406
> *10,000 Views, 460 Replies, 160 + Days and over 4000 hours
> *



yet it ain't changed much since i was last on here :angry: 

ur workin bout as quick as i am, lmao.

glad to see it on the first page again, i agree, kept on the 1st page til done


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

finally im back on, my net was farked for 2 weeks i nearly died, progress is still so slow, parts are gonna be 2 weeks or somethin... too long but im doin other frames at the same time


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres is a copy i made of my frame


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

is there a hole for your chain?


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 19 2005, 02:28 PM~3844460
> *heres is a copy i made of my frame
> 
> *


would you sell it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i would sell it...maybe... but shipping would cost alot for you...


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i wish you didnt live in australia


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

damn man i wouldnt sell that, knowing there would be some other guy somewhere who has the EXACT same bike frame as you.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

well iv been thinkin, i think i mite put this frame up for sale


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 30 2005, 12:19 PM~3912891
> *well iv been thinkin, i think i mite put this frame up for sale
> *


SNAP! how much u askin? i got my tax back and have been thinkin about buying a wr250f dirt bike but then again, i might just w8 til next year when im qualified (hopefully) where i could probably buy one off a months wages  
so perhaps a new lowrider to work on could be an equally feasable distraction. pm me and we can talk


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Might have a buyer already but talk to me


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

LOCO CUSTOMS PM me


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres is todays update, i started to make a extended crown, it will look better dont wory, and monted the air cylinder, put the crank in and sanded down so the chain can go round the sprocket, will be getting this finished real soon and get it out of the way.


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

after you get the new parts on should look awesome.. o n the paint.. but its lookin sweet now


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea but if i sell it im just gonna sell it in primer, i dont wanna go throu the hasstles of paint and then loose money...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

ill give you 50 for the copy


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

then u will have to pay 150 for shipping


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 2 2005, 05:14 PM~3928827
> *then u will have to pay 150 for shipping
> *


just for the frame cover


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

shipping is fuckin expensive, pm me if you wanna talk bout that i dont want my topic full of just shit talk


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn that thing is absolutely fucking wicked, please finish it...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea it looks like i will be finishing it, so i can ride it a couple times then sell it.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

would it better better for my air setup to have a 90 degree angle on the O ring ( i think thats what its called ) would it make the work of the cylinder easier to raise.. someone help me please


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

so good today, the air was working real good, slams down real fast, but rises a bit slow, the seals have fucked up in the cylinder so i will have to get a new one soon...


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes get the 90 degree ring.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: sit nice and low, considering it only has an inch long stroke, the new cylinder i will be gettin should be about 2.5 inches so i will be able to drop and raise it alot more... also i will have a video up real soon

when i finally get this new cylinder, when it is raised up full height it will look the height of a normal bike with a spring in it, when it is slammed, it should pretty much slam on the pedals


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 4 2005, 08:32 PM~3943740
> *:biggrin: sit nice and low, considering it only has an inch long stroke, the new cylinder i will be gettin should be about 2.5 inches so i will be able to drop and raise it alot more... also i will have a video up real soon
> 
> when i finally get this new cylinder, when it is raised up full height it will look the height of a normal bike with a spring in it, when it is slammed, it should pretty much slam on the pedals
> *


looks good so far, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

fuck thats looking good put everything on it to take a pic


----------



## BayRyder (Aug 20, 2005)

Bike looks tight. Whats that plug called? Also do you need any kind of adapter to hook that plug up to the air tank?


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

what is that air cylinder called?


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i bent my own ring i heated it up put in in the vice then tightened the vice down and the ring bent to 90 degrees


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that byk is clean. Its got draulics?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Oct 6 2005, 10:38 AM~3949123
> *that byk is clean.  Its got draulics?
> *


no it does not have "draulics" it has an air cylinder, i have it when everyone says " is that on hyraulics / bags...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

all i know is that its called an air cylinder, no real special name for it



> _Originally posted by backblower_@Oct 6 2005, 09:25 AM~3948680
> *what is that air cylinder called?
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

not sure what that plug is called... i didnt use an adaptor, all i did was, from my air tank i welded in a piece of tube that had a thread in it, and found the right size attachment to fit it



> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Oct 6 2005, 12:54 AM~3945508
> *Bike looks tight. Whats that plug called? Also do you need any kind of adapter to hook that plug up to the air tank?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

when u bent it did u crack the chrome or ne thing??? just wondering cuz i might give it a shot


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Oct 7 2005, 07:27 AM~3954872
> *when u bent it did u crack the chrome or ne thing??? just wondering cuz i might give it a shot
> *


well he said he heated it up heaps so after that there wouldnt be much chrome left it would all be black...just wirebrush it afterwards no one will see it so they wont notice the difference :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Got my paint today, looks real good, cant say what colour it is yet either,sorta wanna keep it a secret


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Oct 6 2005, 05:22 PM~3956347
> *well he said he heated it up heaps so after that there wouldnt be much chrome left it would all be black...just wirebrush it afterwards no one will see it so they wont notice the difference  :cheesy:
> *


yep


hope paint turns out good


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

got the new cylinder will post up a pic real soon, just gotta get my camera


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

here it is, over twice the size in stroke ( length it pushes out ) and it even smaller in length then the previous one... but its just short and real stubby


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

COOL, get that bitch mounted. even though i hate air.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

already started on mounting it, why do u hate air


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

because it's gay! it sounds like shit nd everybody and their dog is putting it on their bike now! :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

oh well, people like different things...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 13 2005, 08:20 AM~3991413
> *oh well, people like different things...
> *



I like the air setup on Low Vintage's trike and Lil Heartbreaker bike :thumbsup: Air setups can be cleaner than hydro and much simpler so thats why I like them


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

air :thumbsdown: only thing it's good for is breathing and pumping stuff up


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Mar 15 2005, 04:56 AM~2852517
> *OMG an australian cremator i never thought i would see the day. Good Luck dude
> *


wtf is cremator


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Oct 14 2005, 03:06 PM~3997171
> *wtf is cremator
> *


 cremator is just another bike, what i got my ideas from mainly
here it is


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

new cylinder is almost mounted...


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

kool i like ur work


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

the air is set up and working perfectly, i use to get bout 44 turns with the other cylinder now i get 6, so im goin to mount a small air tank, about the size of a small fire extiguisher on each side.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres a quick design of the tanks what i want


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

That would be cool...then I guess you would have lines running to the tank inside the frame?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ay u wanna sale the old cylinder? If so how much in US money? shipping to 48221


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

it would cost more in shipping then just buyin one off ebay theres heaps on there

got word today that i might be able to have someone air brush for free


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

nice man


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

just bein tryin some designs for the silver leaf, i really like this so far :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman734 (Jun 29, 2005)

me and my dad have been finden some old beach crusiers we were thinking about showing them off 

and my friend has been buliding on a beach crusier to have a mini motor in like a honda motrcycle motor u kno where a show is comming up soon?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i dont know what that has to do with my topic, but im sure theres a topic out there were u can talk about it


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Oct 5 2005, 07:54 AM~3945508
> *Bike looks tight. Whats that plug called? Also do you need any kind of adapter to hook that plug up to the air tank?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats called a Shrader valve.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

just finished the design for the top of the tank, what you think :biggrin:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's some pics of the air set up...


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Some more...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks alot for those pics


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

No nproblem...hope they help.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

finally cut the whole for the chain


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres a quick update, dont worry the hole will look alot better


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

coool, get a new chain.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

having trouble with the back guard now, its rubbing on the tyre and its fairly tight, so i made up a brace and took off the tyre and tryin to widen it a bit more...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

Lookin good there homie...  

can't wait to it get's painted :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: almost there...


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

so what the hell man? r u scratchin that frame or continuing it!?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Where can I get some of those air cylinders and how much?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Nov 20 2005, 06:50 PM~4241856
> *so what the hell man? r u scratchin that frame or continuing it!?
> *


i want to sell it... NOW


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 19 2005, 11:57 PM~4241870
> *Where can I get some of those air cylinders and how much?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

SMC Pneumatics
www.smcusa.com


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 20 2005, 01:13 AM~4242090
> *SMC Pneumatics
> www.smcusa.com
> *



Thank you kind sir! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

g


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

thats pretty sick looking. keep it up


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Anyone wanna make an offer and buy this off me or even a copy of my bike...


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

if i had the money id give u 150 for just that moulded bit of the fibre glass


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

u sellin ur air setup ozzy?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Just had someone offer me $150 for the other cover of my frame, its gettin sent away on friday... that COULD fund my project so i can get it finished!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

just got some wheels comin soon hopefully, here are they.. i mite do something like BIG DADDA
[attachmentid=374520]


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

15,000 Views


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

when are you going to finish this thing.....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2005, 02:19 AM~4339004
> *when are you going to finish this thing.....
> *


hahaha soon..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 5 2005, 02:05 PM~4341261
> *hahaha soon..
> *


kool.. i should have my new project done soon too.....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nice, cant wait to see another bike built by you... the main reason my bike isnt finished now, is coz im still waiting on an order of my new air tank, when that is done, ill make up a bracket on the back fender, then i can take all parts off my bike and start painting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 5 2005, 02:37 PM~4341474
> *nice, cant wait to see another bike built by you... the main reason my bike isnt finished now, is coz im still waiting on an order of my new air tank, when that is done, ill make up a bracket on the back fender, then i can take all parts off my bike and start painting
> *


ight,, u will see it soon....


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

finally what theme did you choose?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

didnt end up pickin a theme, just doin some silver leaf patterns instead


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice!


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

wheel idea is awesome, looks great oz


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

iv have now found someone that will do proper silver leafin pinstripe for $60 the whole bike


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

kewl.. so wat u gonna do.. silver leaf the rims?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

not to sure yet...


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

faaaark hook me up! haha  can he do gold too?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

btw...
THOSE WHEELS ARE FUCKIN INSANE :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i was bored so i went and took some more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

good job ozzy my dawg


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Bump, progress is slow coz im still waitn on my air tank, they are takin real long, i wont be replyin for a couple weeks im goin away next week for 3 or so weeks, so everyone have fun


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

finally Ozzy which color do you paint this bike??


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Purple, but im not to sure on it anymore, but i already bought the paint, and i dont wana spend more money buyin a different color


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

purple with metal flake is nice


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

maybe, depends on the money situation.. i knowits gonna be purple with silver leafin and silver pinstripe


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

oh yeah with pinstriping it's gonna be nice too


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you should run some braided lines instead of those blue ones 

or even copper hardlines would be badass!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea, im gettin braided hose covers


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

and for when its gonna be finish?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

hopefully by march, and then hopefully i can sell it in march


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

my car purple with rainbow flake


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WHATS UP WITH THE FAT CYLINDER?? THEY DO SELL SMALLER ONE.. AND IS THAT HOW YOU PUT AIR TO MAKE THE BIKE GO UP????


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

the fat cylinder is used so i can actualy lift people, i would be surprised to see if most of the bikes out there with a small cylinder would even lift up a person on the bike, i have an inbuilt tank and i will soon have one mounted on the back fender, i just leave the compressor hose into the connection of the tank so it can run for ages


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

wen the F**K u gonna finish this bike man its been 10 months???


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

im waitin on others to finish this bike now, and now im goin away for a month... as long as ihave it done by march or somethin im happy


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

where can i buy a switch like yours???? and how much did u pay for it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

search my topics, i have made somethin about air, about 5 times


----------



## ozzie_blue_bike (Oct 4, 2005)

hey guys, i got back from the summernats today but i was unhappy due to the fact that there was NO lowrider bikes there


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Well took the air out, it was to much hassle, just gonna re fibreglass the hole then paint it, then sell it


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

damn the air was awesome.. whyd you take it out?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

man your frame is not finish???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. finish this bitch already.... lol


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Jan 22 2006, 06:37 PM~4682330
> *damn the air was awesome.. whyd you take it out?
> *


yeah serious!!!!!!!

why did you doing that!!!!!!!?? :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It wasnt working perfectly... my frame is off centre and the forks would hit the frame when it was lowered... It was just to much work and too much money i dont have...


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Finaly some progress but notin special, just sanded the front fender, wet sanded and primed

The little tab thing is used to hold the fender, i didnt wanna use fender braces, so i thought i wouldd be different, but i dont like that idea anymore but i dont wanna change it...


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

lookin good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

337 Days since i started and its not even finished 

Average of over 50 Views a day

:biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 8 2006, 05:18 AM~4801498
> *337 Days since i started and its not even finished
> 
> Average of over 50 Views a day
> ...


please finish it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its not gonna be finshed, i have a buyin for it, he is waiting 4 weeks till he gets the money toether then it will be sold, and ill start somethin better


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 8 2006, 05:22 AM~4801505
> *Its not gonna be finshed, i have a buyin for it, he is waiting 4 weeks till he gets the money toether then it will be sold, and ill start somethin better
> *


good enough for me. cant wait to see what you're gonna cook up.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

What's gonna be your next project?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I think i wanna finish off my 2 girls frames then ill work out somethin after that


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 6 2005, 04:34 AM~4345949
> *iv have now found someone that will do proper silver leafin pinstripe for $60 the whole bike
> *


where at??


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

just local, where i live... bit far away from you


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Today i have and i will get alot of progress on my bike, took all parts off, just bout to go to shops and get some primer and paper and start sanding it down


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: its lookin better and better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOOKS FUCKING GOOD... NOW GET TO WORK AND FINISH IT


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

:uh: FINALY! 
lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

lookin cool now it's all one colour


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

lookin good cumon finish it


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

hoho you progress :biggrin: looking very good man


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks for the comments people, ill take more photos as soon as possible, its in Primer/Filler now, its like a dirty kind of yellow colour


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

damn its looking real sick cant wit to see it done.. when its comes out its gonna come out real hard ... :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

If only i lived in USA i would show it, pity im all the way over in Australia, i got more pics to post soon, just gotta wait to get my camera back


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: i hate sanding, i gotta get rid of every little hole, every little hole...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

looks good bro.........................just be thankfull its bondo you have to fill and not metal. im having to fill the small holes and grinding them smooth, and i tell you thats a real pain in the ass. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 16 2006, 03:46 PM~4862011
> *If only i lived in USA i would show it, pity im all the way over in Australia, i got more pics to post soon, just gotta wait to get my camera back
> *


i got a room for rent :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll like this bike, it's 2 nice, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

take the fucking chain of


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Im not fussed i dont need this chain


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

atleast its coming to a final product now :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

what colour you paintin it?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It is going to be Purple, but now im not to sure if i still like that colour...

I have just started a Automotive Vehicle Painting Course, and i can get my paint/flake and other shit like that real cheap and i mite even be able to get one of the people there to paint it for me, so i could change the colour im not to sure.

Ill post a better picture of the paint later, i just need it to be a bit more sunny.

[attachmentid=466740]
[attachmentid=466741]


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i like that colour in the can, its more of a blue and purple


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres the colour, i got this exact colour then chaged it a bit, a little bit darker


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

just take the chain off. it will get in the way when painting.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 17 2006, 05:38 PM~4869424
> *Heres the colour, i got this exact colour then chaged it a bit, a little bit darker
> *


damn the first car is ugly!...but the color :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

I say keep the colour. I like it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

1 of the highest selling Cars in Australia, thats the ( pick up ) style of the 3rd car... With 328Hp V6 Turbo, it goes pretty good for an Ugly Car


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Feb 17 2006, 03:44 PM~4869471
> *I say keep the colour. I like it
> *


keep the colour because some guy on the internet likes it, ha ha ha


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 17 2006, 05:45 PM~4869479
> *1 of the highest selling Cars in Australia, thats the ( pick up ) style of the 3rd car...  With 328Hp V6 Turbo, it goes pretty good for an Ugly Car
> *


Maybe but it is not my style...I don't like recent cars.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Love that paint throw a bunch of flakes on it too.


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

the frame will be easy to work with without the chain


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy: heres a better picture in the sun


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

go with that paint


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

damn thats a bad asss color


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Almost finshed sanding, i say pretty much definatly next weekend it will be painted... TTT


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Still sanding... Al the holes are refibreglassed and starting to finish em off


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

so whos gonna be painting? you?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I think i will, tomorrow i got another 4 hours Painting Class so i should a bit better


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I got 13 more days to finish my bike... 

13 more days till it has been a year since i started it...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

good luck *****


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres a pic from a couple of days ago, i cant find my camera otherwise i would take more pics


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

There will be alot of progress today, finaly i took the chain off...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It looks rought, but it will be better soon, got alot of sanding to do today


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

TTT

Cant wait to see it painted. Its about time!!! :thumbsup: nice color too


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Some more progress for the day


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

should have instead of put fine filler in it instead of dura glass seeings yove allready had you fille prima put on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICE TO SEE MORE WORK ON THE BIKE OZZIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Just made some little animation thing... More progress pics later


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice you got thbe air parts for sale still?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres some more pictures, its alot smoother then it looks, i still got alot of wet sanding to do... and i got another 4 hour painting course in 3 hours, so im sure i will learn some new things then, and hopefully have it painted by the 19th of March


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Nope the air parts are sold...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT, i just noticed i have over 20,000 Views in my topic :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Definatly going to be painted today... Iv got everything i need for it, it needs to be done by sunday coz i have my first show then..

Its been 1 year and 2 days since i started


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Finally my bike is painted, pictures will be up as soon as possible, just waitin for sunlight...

Didnt come out as good as i was hoping, but i still have to wetsand and buff and hopefully it will start to get a better shine.


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

shoulda taken pics without sun :0


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

maaan gotta see the pics!!! you reckon you will get done for that show?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont think i should of shown my bike, but it was better then nothing, my bike is not finished, i dont know weather to finish it or just get rid of it and start again, i was planning on makin some parts, i didnt have the tome or money...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

That looks sweet I say you should finish it and do the parts


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WTF U TALKING ABOUT IT IS SIC MAN


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea im happy with the frame, im just not at all happy with parts, i didnt have enough time to get my parts... oh well i guess i can wait another year for the next show


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

And of course, i was riding my bike around the show, i fuckd up the paint a little,, but im not fussed, it would be no fun if i couldnt ride it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You only have one show per year? I think the other bike deserves the win. Paint and parts look good on it. Im not talking down on your bike but other then the frame there is not much else to it.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2006, 07:06 PM~5078686
> *You only have one show per year? I think the other bike deserves the win. Paint and parts look good on it. Im not talking down on your bike but other then the frame there is not much else to it.
> *


Yea i know, my bike is not finished, i only had this much work done so far, i didnt have any parts on anythin, i got the metal, i got the designs drawn out, i just have to cut out and get my shit chromed.... I just thought it would be better if i atleast showed my bike not finished, there is barely any shows out here...

Im not to disapointed bout it, he hasnt done one custom thing to that bike, there should of been a custom catogory and that would of been better


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know that once its done, it will be one of the best out there.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah very sic man


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

NICE!!!!  Paint looks really good


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

It needs some pinstriping to bring out the shape


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

how did u go in the show???? ne pics of the other bikes at the show??? where was tha show at?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Finish that ride my brotha!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 19 2006, 07:14 PM~5078709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

what is your color I love it!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Phantom Purple, i got the actual color code some where, ill find it later and post it up


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx, If you can PM me !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont make me beat yo ass ozzy.. u put 2 much time and money into it.. finish it and then make a new one.. this time.. dont take a whole year... lol :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 07:54 AM~5100009
> *dont make me beat yo ass ozzy.. u put 2 much time and money into it.. finish it and then make a new one.. this time.. dont take a whole year... lol :biggrin:
> *


I dont know, if i get a offer i will sell it, the only reason this took soooooooo long was because i made it from a mold, when i could of just done it like 1ofakind or somethin...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 22 2006, 02:09 PM~5100104
> *I dont know, if i get a offer i will sell it, the only reason this took soooooooo long was because i made it from a mold, when i could of just done it like 1ofakind or somethin...
> *


lol true that... well if u get da right offer.. sell it and make a new one


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Bike has now been on ebay for about 7 days, and tonite i got a bid for $500 so its definatly sold, and its still got 3 more days on there, and i have a fair few people watching it and askin for more pictures and stuff....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Up to 21000 Views...


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

15 of them were mine checking to see if it was getting any bids who bided on it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Bike is now sold... for $500, im not 100% sure yet if im going to make a new bike


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

So far it has been just over 2 Weeks and i still havent recieved my money from the winning bidder... Looks like i will have to re list it soon


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 17 2006, 08:37 PM~5262883
> *So far it has been just over 2 Weeks and i still havent recieved my money from the winning bidder... Looks like i will have to re list it soon
> *


 im sure you'll sell it


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

SOLD.... Finally got rid of the bike today


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes the bike has gone to a good home :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres some progress pics from the new owner, its gettin re painted again :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 11 2006, 02:31 AM~6146712
> *Heres some progress pics from the new owner, its gettin re painted again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Fucking awesome.


----------

